# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Pitsos] Ψυγείο Pitsos no-frost πιάνει πάγο και βγάζει νερά

## tzitzikas

Καλησπέρα. Εχω ένα Pitsos no-frost (μοντέλο E-Nr P1KCL4401D/05  FD 8503) το οποίο πιάνει πολύ πάγο στο κάτω μέρος της κατάψυξης και βγάζει και νερά. Τα νερά τα βγάζει κάτω απο την κατάψυξη και συγκεκριμένα απο το κατω μέρος διπλα απο τα 2 μπροστινα ποδια του. (επισυνάπτω και τις φωτο που τράβηξα με τα νερά και τον πάγο).
Διάβασα οτι μπορεί να φταίει το λαστιχο της κατάψυξης, το οποιο οντως δεν μου φαίνεται και παρα πολύ καλά. Ακόμα διάβασα οτι μπορει να έχει βουλώσει ενα σωληνάκι το οποιο το καθαρίζεις απο τον ψύκτη απο μια οπή που έχει όπου βάζεις ενα καλαμάκι μέσα και το ξεβουλώνεις. Οσο και αν έψαξα δεν βρηκα μέσα στον ψύκτη στο πίσω μέρος τέτοια οπή. Εχει κανεις ιδεα αν έχει το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο τέτοια οπή και που βρισκεται? Επίσης εσεις τι πιστευετε για το ποιο ειναι το προβλημα.?Μιλησα με την Πιτσος αλλα θέλουν 38Ε μόνο για την επίσκεψη+ανταλακτικα εχτρα. Σκεφτομαι το λαστιχο να το αλαξω εγω. Ειδα οτι καπως ξεκουμπωνει απο το ψυγειο, απλα δεν ξερω αν θελει καποια συγκεκριμενη μεθοδο που θα βαλω το καινουργιο μην του κανω ζημια.
Οποιος μπορει να βοηθήσει θα με υποχρεωνε. Ευχαριστω.

υ.γ εκανα απόψυξη για 24 ώρες αλλα τίποτα.

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

Καλησπέρα!! από Ικαρία. το λάστιχο εφάπτεται στην κατάψυξη ;;   αν έχει κάποιο κενό μπαίνει αέρας και γίνεται πάγος. απο ψύξη πως πάει ;;  το σωληνάκι θα το βρεις στην συντήρηση. αφού το ξεπάγωσες σε πόση ώρα ξανάπιασε πάγο ;;  μπορούν να φταίνε και άλλα πράγματα 1 δες αν σταματάει να δουλεύει το μοτέρ αν όχι θα έχει πρόβλημα ο θερμοστάτης. 2 αν κάνει μόνο του απόψυξη όπος τα  no-frost υπάρχει πρόβλημα στις αντιστάσεις ή στον χρονοδιακόπτη της απόψυξης. 
 για να μην σε μπερδεύω με πολλά δες το λάστιχο και αν η ψύξη που κάνει είναι φυσιολογική.

----------


## konman

> υ.γ εκανα απόψυξη για 24 ώρες αλλα τίποτα.


Η 24 ωρες δεν του κανουν τιποτα, το λιγοτερο
που θελει αποψυξη ειναι 48 ωρες με ανοιχτες
τις πορτες.
Πισω απο το ψυγειο και αριστερα απο το μοτερ 
εχει ενα σωληνα λαστιχενια που κανει καμπυλη,
βγαλτον και καθαρισε των.

----------


## tzitzikas

το λαστιχο της κατάψυξης φαινεται να εφαπτεται κανονικα. απλα σε καποια σημεία εκει που ακουμπαει με τη καταψυξη ειναι μαυρο. Μια φορα που το καθαριζα το λαστιχο ενδιαμεσα σκιστηκε λιγο, αλλα και πιο πριν επιανε παγο. Η συντήρηση λειτουργει κανονικα ειναι στους 4οC ρυθμισμενη και νομιζω οτι εχει καλη ψυξη.
Τα νερα που βγαζει και στο σημειο που βγαινουν σας κανουν  κυριως για θεμα λάστιχο καταψυξης, βουλωμενο σωληνακι ή αντισταση καταψυξης?

----------


## aris285

Η οπη για το σωληνακι βρησκεται κατω απο το στοιχειο ψυξης το οποιο ειναι πισω απο την πλαστικη πλατη της καταψυξης. θα βρεις την καταληξη του στην πισω πλευρα του ψυγειου, επανω απο το κομπρεσερ πρεπει να εχει ενα πλαστικο λεκανακι οπου εκει μεσα σταζει το σωληνακι. παρε μια ατσαλινα και χωστην μεσα να δεις αν ειναι βουλομενο.

----------


## tzitzikas

Επανερχόμαι στο Θεμα. Το δοχείο που έχει το ψυγείο στο πίσω και κάτω μέρος γεμίζει νερό μέσα σε ένα μήνα και υπερχειλίζει. Το πλαστικό σωληνάκι που το συνδέει με το ψυγειο δεν είναι βουλωμενο. Επίσης τα πλαστικά λαστιχα στις πόρτες φαίνονται οκ και ή κατάψυξη δεν πιάνει πάγο. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? Ευχαριστώ

----------

